# Other > Fun and games >  The great British bake off fan page.

## purplefan

Post anything you like related to the show. So looking forward to this.

----------


## Suzi

Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bake off!!!!!

I've made this thread sticky (but no soggy bottoms!) so we can easily get our fix!

----------


## purplefan

I know i hope it is a good series with good contestants.

----------


## purplefan

So, were off and running the first bake is a Madeira cake.

----------


## purplefan

Gin and tonic madeira cake??? That should be good.

----------


## purplefan

Walpaper paste has to be one of the cruelest comments I have heard.
The technical  challenge is  walnut cake. I really don't think the musician guy will do too well.

----------


## magie06

Technical challenge went well. None of them were a disaster.

----------

purplefan (06-08-15)

----------


## purplefan

Poor student and Paul.  Stuart is the musician and the show stopper challenge 
A black forest ghatu?

----------


## S deleted

Saw this and couldn't help but think how drunk I would get, lol

http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2015/08/05/...drinking-game/

----------

magie06 (05-08-15),purplefan (05-08-15)

----------


## purplefan

As i though stu the musician was the one to go. he failed on every challenge, so i am not sorry he went i think he deserved it.
The one i felt sorry for was the lady who's cake collapsed.  
Biscuits next week should be fun. I love a good biscuit.

----------


## Suzi

I felt so much for the lady whose mousse didn't set! Still love Mel and Sue!

----------

purplefan (06-08-15)

----------


## purplefan

Ladbrokes suspends bets on Great British Bake Off contestant amid fears winner's name has leaked.

I hate people who do this and spoil it for the viewers. Now i have to find out who won!.

----------


## magie06

I'm looking forward to seeing the next show.

----------


## purplefan

Me too. I am already tipping the lady from perth to win it. I thought her Chocolate gateau was inspired.

----------


## Suzi

I hate spoilers like that!

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I must admit I did laugh when she lifted the cake ring and her BFG poured out everywhere!  :(giggle): , that was until I saw the look on her face  :(:  But at least she didn't throw it in the bin like that guy in a previous series! Luckily for her it tasted good and the musician guy had made too many mistakes overall.

I haven't really watched it much since the first series.. because it got too commercial, man!  :O:

----------


## purplefan

BBC don't show commercials. Or do you mean popular but i thought that was viral? 
Im confused.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

It was just a little joke pf - reminiscent of what they say about Glastonbury - which I thought was amusing in reference to a baking competition  :): 

It started on BBC2, and it was nice that it was a nice cosy show without all the silly pressure and histrionics, then it moved to BBC1 and got a bit "X-factor" I thought? I could be wrong, I might just have been very sensitive at the time, as it didn't seem that way last night and enjoyed it  :):

----------


## Suzi

I've only really got into it in the last few series and my middle one is a complete addict...  :O:  IT's Bake off, Masterchef, Minecraft and youtube for that one  :O:

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I was really into Masterchef too at one point. COOKING DOESNT GET ANY TOUGHER THAN THIS!  :(giggle):

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I like Mel and Sue too Suzi. It was funny on an episode of 8 Out of Ten Cats when they were talking about when there was some controversy about their innuendos, and Jimmy Carr was reading some of them out and said something like, "that's a bit much isn't it," and (I think) Jon Richardson said to the camera, "Mel and Sue if you're watching, *Jimmy Carr* thinks you went too far!!" Lol.
Glad to hear there's still a healthy smattering of innuendo in the new series!  :):

----------

Suzi (07-08-15)

----------


## purplefan

I forgot to watch episode 2 so I'll have to watch on Sunday. 
The biscuit challenge should be fun.

----------


## Paula

It was- quite a few  :(whew):  moments

----------


## purplefan

I'm really liking this series already. My favourite baker is Mary from Perth.  I though she did fantastic in the cakes last week. 
I tip her to win.

----------


## magie06

I like this series too. The comments have been very funny. It looks like it might be a shame to miss.

----------


## purplefan

It's on tomorrow magic or on now on the bbci  player.

----------


## magie06

Don't forget it's on now. 
Bread week.

----------


## Paula

Right result imo

----------


## purplefan

I missed it again as I was watching football.  But it Mary from Perth still in it. If you guys want to talk about it I don't mind.

----------


## magie06

I think she should have gone last week.

----------


## purplefan

Was she lucky? I thought she had a teriffic first week.

----------


## purplefan

The lion bread was a masterpiece I really thought Paul was going to win. 
Ian was outstanding.  I'm going to try and bake some french bread tomorrow.

----------


## Paula

It's difficult to get excited about bread week, but that lion was awesome

----------


## Nita

I find the making of bread really interesting. The lion was truly amazing. He did so well to get so much detail.

----------


## magie06

Good one tonight. I love desserts.

----------


## QPRFan

Herb cheesecake though...

----------


## EJ

Savoury cheesecakes were all the rage in the 70s. Sandy is going. It is a programme which I relate to although it is heavily staged and edited.

----------


## Suzi

I loved Sandy! She made me smile!

----------

purplefan (27-08-15)

----------


## purplefan

I liked the look of Ian's pomegranate creme brulee.

----------


## purplefan

I they are making merangue. I am confused I would have thought they would not be allowed to use an electric wisk.
They were not allowed blow torch for the brulee.

----------


## purplefan

I liked Paul merangue  the best. I never knew there was a French and Swiss.
The Asian lady was a bit of disaster.

----------


## magie06

Good week this week. I like it when they have to do the 'free' week.

----------


## purplefan

I shall be watching it later. So sad to hear that sue perkins has a non cancerous brain tumor that stops her having children.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I liked how that guy who just made a simple upside-down cake, in the sugar free challenge, did so well

----------


## purplefan

Sometimes the simplistic ideas are the best.

----------


## Suzi

We've watched last night's today and it was brilliant!!

----------


## purplefan

I missed it but I think I'm losing interest in it. I am more into Great British menu at the moment.

----------


## EJ

I like any food programmes going

----------


## Paula

I'm loving this series  :):

----------


## purplefan

I might watch it on the BBCi player.

----------


## purplefan

I watched the pastry episode and  felt so sorry for Nelson? The philipino guy. I think the challengies were a little bit un fair as they were a bit ambiguous.
Especially the Vol-au-vents. So sorry to see him go as this was the only bad episode he got. Nadia Had a bad one also with hers melting and not giving the second batch enough time. I felt this one was a bit unfair as the instructions were open to interpretation.

----------


## magie06

Oh the best week yet. The chocolate week! My favourite.

----------


## Suzi

OO My lovely H is really cross that Nadia got star baker when her peacock wasn't "self supporting" as it was resting on plastic moulds!!

----------


## purplefan

I loved the chocolate well but for me so far this was the best creation

----------


## magie06

What do they have to do tonight?

----------


## purplefan

I am sure it will be "awesome" It is the final tonight i think?

----------


## magie06

Yes. But it's tomorrow night, not tonight.

----------


## magie06

It looks like Nadya is going to win. She's won the two first challenges, so unless the show stopper is a disaster, it looks like she will win.

----------


## Paula

The right one won on the night. And I cried ......

----------


## Suzi

Pfft, we would have liked Tamal to win or Ian - not Nadiya! lol.... Tamals show stopper looked AMAZING!

----------


## Paula

I wanted Ian to win, but Nadiya was the best of the three bakes

----------

purplefan (08-10-15)

----------


## EJ

I thought Nadiya was a clear winner.

----------


## purplefan

Nadiya was so confident and out the three she was obviously the winner by a mile. Her wedding cake was truly wonderful and although i felt sorry for Ian and Tamal i though they were not as confident and Ian forgot to add sugar to the dough he was struggling.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------

